# S-line vs Previous 2.7t



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

hey guys, lookin to get an a6 probably s-line. i had a previous 01 s4 with the 2.7 and liked it, but the miles got high, and i got a tt. ive driven a couple of a6s with the 250 horse 2.7, but never an s-line. i love the motor, but can someone whose driven both compare them in terms of quickness, throttle response, etc? 
oh, and i'd assume that the extra 15 hp and 22 lb-ft is just ecu recalibration, right?


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (schockster)*

My buddy who had a 01 S4 Tip just tradded it in for a 2004 A6 2.7T Sline. Differences with my regular 04 2.7T are minimal. Hp gain is negligable and hard to feel compared to mine. You can add the rear spoiler for under 400 painted and installed.. Suspension might be a tad tighter.... not sure.
I would just look for an 04 and pick the best one (condition, low mileage, service history, color, 6spdvs Tip....) don't base your purchase on S Line. ENJOY


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (schockster)*

Hey Schockster
As far as I know the S-line has the sport seats, sport suspension probably bigger wheels, but as far as power goes it is the exact same motor as in the regular 2.7T. Mine is a little older and also came with the 6-speed, not sure if this holds true on the 2004s.
Not sure if you know this, but the stock S4 puts out more power than the 2.7T in the A6, but this is easily corrected with a chip.








Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 7:53 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (Massboykie)*

Shockster has it right. The 04 S-line does have 15 more HP. Only came in an automatic though, so the 6-speed still has the performance edge.
S-line had the 15 extra HP, sport seats, sport wheels, sport suspension (which all 03+ A6es had), and some special badging. That's it.


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Well heres the deal. i was looking at some older s4s with the 2.7, some newer s4s and some a6s. my dealer just got in yesterday (talk about timing) a silver 04 s-line with the black interior, and get this, 12k miles. they're asking 33 for it, but with 12k miles, its what im looking for. its also got 20% tint. so unless i can find something else real quick, i dont see a reason not to get this car. 
I took it for a test drive and loved it. i figure chipped, dvs, cbe, that should get me to where i need to go, right?
another thing, anybody ever run into warranty issues with downpipes?


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (schockster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schockster* »_
another thing, anybody ever run into warranty issues with downpipes?

not sure about downpipes but you prolly would if you chipped it.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (schockster)*

Sounds like a nice ride, but a bit on the expensive side -- I'd low ball them. If you're that performance oriented, why not try to find a 2.7T six speed? Even without the extra 15 HP, it will outperform an S-line. Just a thought...


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Yeah i know, i looked at the 6-speeders, but i really dont mind the tip. another thing is that i couldnt find one with 10k miles, and the warranty thatll get me through 2010 and 100k is pretty important too. 
I checked kbb and at 33 it was a little below what a dealer should ask, so even though its a bit of a premium compared to other a6s, i think its still a good deal. Plus, theyre giving me a good deal on the trade in on my tt.


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

hey man i have an 01 2.7t 6 speed 77k on it im asking a little less than 33 lol actually a little less than 15 lol make an offer and its urs idk what ur lookin for but ya


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (schockster)*

My friend's Sline has the same seats I have.
MIne also has sport suspension and his sport wheels are 17's only and don't look as good as my stock 17 BBS RC thaT CAME ON MY non s LINE 04. mY RIMS ONLY WEIGHT 17-19LBS TOO!
Just get the best A6 yuo can afford regardless of S line package and 33k is too much. He got his for 27k with 25k miles on it.
Downpipe just liie a chip will void the warraNTY.... if the dealer wants to get out of it.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (formulagigi)*

Have to agree with formulagigi on this one...
As nice as the S-line is, don't let it be the reason you spend an extra 5-7k on a car. You can easily upgrade the wheels for well under 2k (as gigi points out, weight is KEY), add the spoiler, and the extra 15HP really is a teeney addition. The ONLY difference between ANY 03/04 A6 with the sport seats & wheels and the S-line is 15 HP, some badging, and the spoiler. That's it. It you really want more performance, you can always chip it. 
As gigi said, "get the best A6 you can afford regarless of S-line." Lower mileage is definitely worth paying more for -- reduces the unknown of how the previous owner took care of the engine.
Good luck.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

oH i did read somewhere the chnages b/w 03 and 04. Can't remember them all (Minor) but one sttod out. The windows are thicker and provide better sound insulation.! Ia m trying to find the site and will post the link if I find it. My windows are definitely the thickest I had had on any cars ( Audis, Porsche, Expedition, Blazer, Focus SVT, BMW 3series, Mini, Ford Van....)


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (formulagigi)*

Gigi,
The thicker glass was part of the MY 02 changes. Added to reduce noise. Owning an 01, I can attest that wind noise could be quieter. Thank goodness I've got my IceLink/iPod on board to overcome the breeze!


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (formulagigi)*

04
A sport mode is added to the "multitronic" CVT, the center console's retractable cup holder is replaced by a power point and all quattro models now come standard with a sunroof. 
here's an 04 S line for sale at $25.8 and 42 km miles. My buddy has exactly the same! Love it
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...dptop


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (formulagigi)*

i went around with my dad to look at A6s, so we test drove both...and the Sline was about the same in the engine department but the suspension felt a lot stiffer in the Sline...but not obnoxiously so, it stiffens up when it needs to. turns out they were priced about the same so we obviously went with the Sline.
since then he's gotten GIAC+transmission chip and that thing is amazing







...he's planning on many more mods in the spring. he says he never wants another car - and that says a lot, coming from a guy that used to build 8 second chevys and swore he'd always stay domestic


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (Blue20thAE)*

Good stuff! Congrats! How do you like the tip chip?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love my ride too, if I change car, it'll be for an 03 RS6!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (formulagigi)*

its amazing...cut 0-60 down by almost a second. i love how it lets the gears rev out instead of shifting, even when driving "calmly"








im tryin to find a good exhuast system for the car, anyone on here love what they have? i only know the popular vw brands...also intake? i looked at ABDs quick flow/big bore but i think itd be better to just get a drop in and fabricate the bore. thanks for the advice. 
edit:







RS6?!!?! i saw one at waterfest that was amazingggg
the guy that owned it couldnt of been older than 25 and looked like a white bob marley










_Modified by Blue20thAE at 1:57 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (Blue20thAE)*

I am getting the chip when I can afford to be wihtout the car for 3 days.
Good luck with your ride. I can say that the Miltek catback for the 2.7T A6 is amazing! My freidn had it and it sonded perfect, not too loud in town and fiesty on the hwy or roads when pushing! Stealth enough when needed!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (formulagigi)*

yea that is a pain they have to send it out...worth it though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ok thanks, that's what the guy at the shop told us but second opinions from customers never hurt


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: S-line vs Previous 2.7t (Blue20thAE)*

go with the s-line ,you WONT regret it.mines is lower and perfect stifness compared to any other a6. that price sounds decent.i overpayed onn mine with 25k.but i still dont regret it. and everone that drives my car thinks its chipped so i guess it IS faster then reg. good luck with your desicion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a 2004 S-line, and there were a few things that steered us towards it. We actually test drove a regular A6 and only looked at an S-line, stuck in the middle of the showroom. We liked the way the regular one drove, and figured the S-line would only be better. So we bought one and waited a few weeks for it to come from Germany. 
The S-line is stiffer, and I think it came with wider wheels as part of the sport package. (RS4 wheels?) 
We like the looks of the S-line a lot more than the look of the regular A6. The spoiler really changes it. If there wasn't an S-line package, we probably would have bought an A4. 
As a volunteer thing I do, I use the A6 to drive senior citizens around to appointments, shopping, visits, etc. Seniors prefer a softer ride, and even though this car handles the twisties pretty well for such a heavy car, none of the seniors have ever complained about the ride. And if they don't like something, trust me, they WILL let you know.

The thing that really got me, was when we raced our A6 against our S4. The S4 may have had problems that we didn't know about, but the A6 pulled on it in 3 out of 3 races from a slow roll. The S4 is now chipped, to ensure that that doesn't happen again, but I was surprised that it happened at all. 








Did that help? 

_Modified by CALL AAA at 6:19 PM 12/29/2006_


_Modified by CALL AAA at 7:44 PM 12/29/2006_


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess the difference between the S4 and the A6 may have been the torque. What is the torque on a stock 2.7T non S-line? 
http://www.carpages.ca/go/road....aspx


----------

